# الأقسام العامة > المنتدى التربوي و التعليم > ملتقى أولياء الأمور >  ♥ ♥ بـــوربوينت ♥ ♥ عيـــد الاتحــــاد ♥ ♥ أحبــج يا امــاراتي ♥ ♥

## انت غـلاي

تفضلوا شوفوا الرابط 

http://www.uaewomen.net/showthread.p...27#post3374727

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

طريقة تقليل وقت مشاهدة الطفل للتلفزيون... 
افكار لقضاء اجازة صيف ممتعة للاطفال 
افضل مشروبات مفيده للاطفال 
كل ما تحتاجين لمعرفته عن تربية الطفل في عمر... 
نصائح لتشجيع الطفل على تناول الطعام الصحي 
تقرير عن اسباب واعراض وطرق علاج اضطراب القلق... 
طريقة التعامل مع عصبية الاطفال بذكاء 
نصائح للامهات لتجهيز الطفل للذهاب للحضانة... 
نصائح للاباء للتعبير عن حبهم لأبنائهم 
افضل طرق تشجيع الطفل على المذاكرة والتركيز

----------


## ام سعووود

موفقة

----------


## انت غـلاي

تسلمين الغاليه على المرور

----------


## أم منــصور

موفقه

بس كنت اتمنى لو اتخلين البوربوينت فدوه للبلادج ماتسعرينه و تعطينه لهم ببلاش

على العموم انتي حره بس انا يوم اسوي شي اقول فدوه لبلادي عشان جي

----------


## انت غـلاي

تسلمين عزيزتي أم منــصور على المرور .. رايج واحترمه الغاليه ..

بلادي فداها شي اغلى من هذا

----------


## بحرينية أنا

ما فيها شي لو باعت شغلها
البنية تترزق الله
والله أعلم بالأحوال
وموفقة انشاء الله يا انت غلاي

----------


## انت غـلاي

تسلمين الغاليه على المرور وربي يوفق الجميع

----------


## انت غـلاي

للرفع

----------


## انت غـلاي

للرفع

----------


## انت غـلاي

للرفع

----------


## غــــلا عيمــان

ماشاء الله رووووووعه

----------


## انت غـلاي

تسلمين حبيبتي على المرور

----------


## انت غـلاي

للرفع

----------


## انت غـلاي

للرفع

----------


## انت غـلاي

للرفع

----------


## انت غـلاي

للرفع

----------


## انت غـلاي

للرفع

----------


## انت غـلاي

للرفع

----------


## انت غـلاي

للرفع

----------


## انت غـلاي

للرفع

----------


## انت غـلاي

للرفع

----------


## أم منصور5

بالتوفيج الغاليه دمت للامارات الحبيبة.... الله يرزجك الخيييييييير

----------


## انت غـلاي

تسلمين حبيبتي على المرور

----------


## روح الــــورد

مشكوره اختي انت غلاي .. البوربوينت اكثر من رائع .. 
واااااي عند مقطع بابا زايد الله يرحمه يوم مااااات ... 
احسهم بيصيحون بعد ...
تسلم ايدج ... ما توقعته بيكون جيه ... الحركات وااايد حلوه ..

----------


## انت غـلاي

تسلمييييييييييييييييين يا الغاليه على رايج اللي صدق فرحني .. اهم شي انه عيبج واستانستي عليه .. ربي يوفقج ان شاءالله ويدوووووووووووووووووووووووووووم الفرحه على بلادنا يا رب

----------


## انت غـلاي

للرفع

----------


## انت غـلاي

للرفع

----------


## افنان

يسلموووووووو

----------


## فتاة راك

يوم الاتحاد

----------


## NARRY

بالتوفيق غناتي

----------


## امونة2006

الرابط ما يشتغل ...ممكن طرشيه لي على الخاص بليز

----------


## Nodels

الرابط يرجعني للصفحه الرئيسيه ؟؟!

ما شتغل معاي للاسف 

ياريت اللي عندها تطرشلي يااهـ بلييييز

----------


## حروف الغلا

وانا اباااااااااااااااااااااااااا حياتي ممكن طرشينه

----------


## أحلى بدوية

ما يظهر البوربوينت عندي : :Frown:

----------


## -ام محمد-

مشكورة يالغالية ... مع اني ما جفته ما ادري ليش ما بتبطل عندي

----------


## الروح زايد

بالتوفيق غناتي

----------


## أم ود!د

ما يفتح

----------


## أنانية

ما فتح 

بس على العموم 

مشكوره اختي ^ــــ^

----------


## سميد

الرابط مايفتح عندي

----------


## غلا الوصل

ما فتح عندي

----------


## منى الحمادي

الرابط في الصفحة لا يعمل

----------


## ainaweeyah

الرابط مايفتح بس ع العموم مشكورة ^_^

----------


## مريوم11

مراحب........انا مافتح عندي اباااااااااااااا طرشولي...........

----------


## شموخيه

يوم اضغط عليه تطلعلي الصفحه الرئسيه مال المنتدى ابي اشوووووووفه

----------


## النــ بنت ــور

ليش اغلب الروابط المعروضة ترجعني للصفحة الرئيسية ؟؟
مع اني ما شفته بس يزاج الله خير اختي

----------


## uae13122



----------


## دلع الامار

ماشاء الله رووووووعه

----------


## mona-2007

> يوم اضغط عليه تطلعلي الصفحه الرئسيه مال المنتدى ابي اشوووووووفه


حتى انا

----------


## مسكاويه

تسلمين غناتي بحمله للمعلمه ادوورر من صبح لها

----------


## شوق _ زايد

موفقه

----------


## بربريزا

انا بعد لما اضغط على الرابط تظهر لي الصفحة الرئيسية

----------


## Shamasy

وين البوربوينت انا ما أشوف أي بوربوينت

----------


## Shamasy

ماطلع لي شئ في الرابط كيف اطلع البوربوينت

----------


## غلات الروح

موفقه الغلا

----------


## Um jassim

يوم اضغط عليه تطلعلي الصفحه الرئسيه مال المنتدى

----------


## أم مارية الحل

موفقة ان شاء الله

----------


## marina rak

موفقه

----------


## مستانسة

> ما فيها شي لو باعت شغلها
> البنية تترزق الله
> والله أعلم بالأحوال
> وموفقة انشاء الله يا انت غلاي


صدق كلامج يالغالية.....الواحد اذا باع مجهودة والجهد اللي سواه مب يبيع الوطن أو الوطنية ....شوفي كل مكان تسيرين تشترين اعلام او اكسسوارات تدفعين بيزات شو كثر ...

----------


## (ام مهوري)

الغالية يطلع لي صفحة البداية حق المنتدى

----------


## بنت اللنجاوي

مـــــوفقــــــــة ^^

----------


## كبرياء 22

احل بوربويت

----------


## شمعة عمري

موفقه حبوبه

----------


## قلبي عصآني

Not Found


مآ يـفتح نبغي نشوفه  :Frown:

----------


## هند سلطان

للرفع

----------


## انت غـلاي

فديتكم هذا موضوع العام 

الموضوع اليديد في التوقيع ان شاءالله

حياكم الله

----------


## >>الحنين<<

الله يوفقج ان شاء الله ..اتمنى لج الاستمرار ..من ابداع لابداع ومن الأرقى للأرقى..

----------


## انت غـلاي

تسليمن على الرد الراقي فديتج

----------


## أم وضحاء

هلا حبي مشكوره على هذا الشغل الحلو انا اريد كل السيديهات عن عيد الاتحاد

----------


## انت غـلاي

تم الرد حبيبتي

----------


## الهــيبة

شكر خااااااص وايد حلو ال(( الموضوع )))

هههههههههههه

----------


## جواهر-7

ما في احلى من العيد الوطني -- اذا عندج شئ ثاني من شغلج-- الله اوفقج

----------


## روح الشامسي

ما طلع شئ

----------


## انت غـلاي

شوفي موضوعي اليديد لغاليه في التوقيع

----------


## الداهية

ما يفتح عندي فديتج

----------


## حلى دنياي

بالتوفيج حبوبه

----------


## تحدوني البشر

وين البور بويينت؟؟><

----------


## لنور عيونج

عزيزتي الباوربوينت مايطلع نبا انشوفة

----------


## فزاعه

ناايس

----------


## سحابة طيف2

فدتج كان خااطري اشووفه 


بس الباور بونت مب شغال 

يعني لوو ماعليج امر ابااج تتاكديين من موقع التحميل ... 


ولي عوده ان شاء الله

----------


## ام وعووودي

للرفع 
للرفع للرفع 
للرفع للرفع للرفع 
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع 
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع 
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع 
للرفع للرفع 
للرفع للرفع 
للرفع للرفع 
للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع 
للرفع للرفع 
للرفع للرفع 
للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع 
للرفع للرفع 
للرفع للرفع 
للرفع للرفع

انزين اريد اشوفه حرااااااااااااااااااااام ليش انا مايطلعلي

----------


## دلع 20

مشكورة الغالية

----------


## بنت حوااء

يسلموووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## محبوب قلبي

اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااخ يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااعرب اناا احب حد يحسبي احب مهروه عبدالله البلوشي من مدرست ام ايمن

----------


## محبوب قلبي

قصدي مهره الخيلي مدرست المعاااااااااااااااااااااااااالي بالغلط سمحووولي

----------


## محبوب قلبي

يسلمووووووووووووووووووو على البور بوينت
وسمحووولي

----------

